# MrHumphries Art Thread.



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey all, 

I'm pretty new to the site, But i got the permission to throw up a thread so I can show off some of my art. I am a fulltime Comic book colourist, but I also do company logos and Tee Shirt Designs, I will post a few things for you all to look at...


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a few FW Fish I did for some users on another forum I belong too.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice! More!!!


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Something I coloured for fun.



This was a commission we did , for the indigo campaign for our "Soul of a hero" comic.. I did all the colours, background, and effects.


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's some tee Shirt Designs, I have done.


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

More colours for fun, I did all this stuff to learn and practice my colouring.. doing this is what made me good, and got me working in comics 





This is a paint over of someone's pencil line (ROCK ON!)


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

if anyone has a request for a shirt, or logo Please don't be shy to ask. I don't charge an arm or leg...  I like doing shirts for fun.


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey All,

I've had a couple PMs about doing commissions, here's a few we did for our indigo campagn, "your self as a super hero". We need a good photo of your face, a single char is around $50.


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

How about some more Car love  -Enjoy!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

How about more mustang stuff, other cars aren't Important 
Do you have any fox body mustang stuff??


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

damsel_den said:


> How about more mustang stuff, other cars aren't Important
> Do you have any fox body mustang stuff??


LOL! you think like me! ... I have a ton of other mustang stuff, I own a 94 GT myself, and I do have some FOX stuff I will post for you, I am working on some more FOX stuff which I will post later


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Niice, I love fox body's... We have an 89 LX supercharged 302 which was converted into a 363 with 15 psi , 6000 rpm and 650 lbs of torque


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

damsel_den said:


> Niice, I love fox body's... We have an 89 LX supercharged 302 which was converted into a 363 with 15 psi , 6000 rpm and 650 lbs of torque


Sounds like a beast, I am right now, working on a Notchback Tee Design, when it's done I will post it...


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

As requested, Here's a nice Fox Notchback I just finished, I will be putting this on a shirt for sale..


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

You sir have a pm


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the support, I hope he enjoys the shirt!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Great pictures!!!


Thanks Dude


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Damsel, Now I just had to do a hatch, and to make it interesting, I made it a 4 eyes ... LOL!...


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

He's just so darn cute! LOL!


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Sup All?,

Been pretty busy, I am making the switch from Photoshop to Manga Studio for my colouring, I am practicing a lot, this is a piece I did, and I am confident it looks okay to show off...  enjoy. and on a side note, I will be buying a kit that will allow me to make and print my own Tee Shirts, so the prices should drop dramatically soon, I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I got the shirt I ordered last night and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

damsel_den said:


> I got the shirt I ordered last night and I LOVE it!!!


Very cool!, I am happy it turned out nice...  I am working on getting a press so I can do my own shirts, this will lower my costs HUGE!...


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

*New stuff.*

Hey All,

Been a long time no post , Been busy with my new Design Studio.. I am now a fully functional Tee Shirt Studio .. YAY!..  Here's a few of my newer designs.. Enjoy...


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work man! I just ask you to do a custom t-shirt for me. What do you charge anyway?


----------

